

AngularJS + TypeScript = A rich, maintainable webapp plus a few minor headaches - maxcan
http://blog.docmunch.com/blog/2013/angularjs-typescript-a-rich-maintainable-front-end-webapp-plus-a-few-minor-headaches

======
kutenai
You should consider graduating from VIM and using IntelliJ. This is a cross
platform tool, and there is a typescript plugin. I have not tried it, but
IntelliJ is a great tool IMO, and well worth a good look.

------
MIT_Hacker
DocMunch looks awesome! Great job Max + team

------
WayneDB
I don't understand why "not being on github" is a problem.

Codeplex has an issue tracker and the Typescript repo is a git repo. What
can't you do?

